# I'm starting to get hungry



## lertn20

I just learn the -기 시작하 grammar and i was wondering If it can be used to say i'm starting to get hungry or are there any other common way to say it?


----------



## mink-shin

The first reaction of mine, when I saw the title, "I'm starting to get hungry", included "-기 시작하다" which you've learnt. It was "막 배가 고프기 시작한다."


lertn20 said:


> are there any other common way to say it?


Maybe "-려 하다" would be one of any other common ways to say.
"막 배가 고프려 한다"


----------



## Mindl

나 배 고프려고 해


----------

